# would Neon Tetras make good company for my Betta?



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

the other day my betta was looking kindof dejected after he made a bubble nest and received no mate >.<
it got me to thinking, he seemed really perky and active back when I was always interacting with him, and now that Ive gotten kindof busy with school and whatnot, he seems a little more down. 
I'm not saying he's got depression or something ^-^;; 
I just think some other fish would give him some company when I can't provide it.. he really likes interaction, exploring and stuff, some other fish around might be fun. 
that being said, 
*the main point of the board ^-^; :
*his home tank is a five gallon, cycled, heated to around 75 and higher, some plants, etc. ^-^; 
my mom really likes neon tetras, and wants some of her own, so while I can't convince her on too many things, she's in the boat on this one. I don't know a lot about neon tetras, but I do know lots of people on here have them with their bettas, 
so to you guys, do you think this would be a suitable environment? ^-^ 
also what do you suggest for feeding time? as I don't know if they'll eat the betta food or want something else, and I don't want the betta eating their food, or them eating the betta's food >.<
any tips are really welcome ^-^ thanks guys <3 

ohh. one more thing. if it's acceptable, how many can live in here, if you take my betta into account? if anyone enjoys answering questions I've got loads more I'd love to ask x3 I won't mob them on here though ^-^; thanks 

his nature if needed, is pretty docile and baby-like from what I've seen. he's head-butted my fingernail before, but i think it was cause he thought it was food >.< he never bugs my hand when it's fully in the tank.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Rofl, 

Anyways...5g is too small for any other fish other than a betta. I would recommend getting a 10-20 g Tetras only tank and decorate it with lots of green. I had cardinal tetras (like neons, a bit bigger) but they nipped my poor guys fins:'( so I would say no, especially in a 5g. Sorry


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

You could get a platy or two: http://www.americanaquariumproducts.com/images/graphics/platydisplay3.jpg

As you see they come in many colors and types, and there minium size requirement is 5g. Im am considering getting a few for my little guy, since the platys are quite friendly towards bettas. The platys also have fry every now and then (not as much as guppies) and you can either seperate them or (this may sound savage) let your betta eat them, cause they make good snacks


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

and also the bettas are friendly toward them.... I forgot to add >.<


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@UglyMuffin777
thanks for the suggestion,  
I had heard them mentioned a few times too. my mom's not usually big on fish so it's hard to find fish she actually likes, o^x but I could check them out at the pet store and see if I can get her interested ^-^ 
I think some fellow movement would just really be nice for him, everything's so dead and lifeless in our house lol >^< 

I thought about the tv, as one of my friend's friends has a betta who loves to watch tv, 
but our tv is too far away for him to see it and we don't have a little one that I could fit anywhere near him. one or two fish might really perk him up.
he used to be happy with the window ( no direct sunlight ) but I guess there's only so much to see in one tiny spot. and then he was happy with the kitchen life, but it's died down for a bit so it's super empty and dull now. 
I draw on the outside of his tank with erasable marker sometimes and he seems to like that. but again I can only do so much, plus I don't like to leave it long because I'm scared it'll leach. I don't think that's an issue with glass, but it still makes me stupidly nervous >< if he had other fish around, he could interact with them and stuff. ^-^ 


also do you know where th eplant in your default came from? does it have plastic on it or is it all silk? 
I never could manage to find any silk that didn't have sharp hard plastic stems... x-x
seems like such a silly thing to do if the whole point of silk is to be soft. <T^T> 
he likes small spaces A LOT. I have no idea why. so he's always squeezing between his plants, and he'd definitely manage to cut himself on those :/


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

No other fish can go with a betta in a 5g. It will be overstocked, as plates are social. Sorry, but that's kinda it.


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

Actually that's not the entire truth Neil. I know ghost shrimp can live comfortably in a five gal with a small bioload.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Ghost shrimp are not Fish. *rolls eyes* lol shrimp and/or snails. That's it :-D they don't have a large bioload, although a betta ,may pick on a snails antennae or eat the shrimp.


----------



## Kytkattin (May 15, 2011)

Not all bettas can get along with any particular fish. Some bettas can be very aggressive and simply do not tolerate other fish in their territory. Sometimes they are good with one particular fish or species of fish, but not others. It is trial and error.

Also, I agree that most other smaller fish tend to be schooling. 5 gallons is simply too small to provide enough room for enough of these fish. Your best bet, as already recommended, would be shrimp of some sort (though the above rule about betta aggression still applies). You could try to talk your mom into a 10 gallon! Then you could have the 5+ fish needed for tetras (though 10+ fish is even better!).

And you should try to bump the temp up to 78-80. He will be able to better fight off diseases with a higher temp.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

@inkrealm : I got my plant at Petsmart  It is plastic but so far I havent had a problem with it and there really isnt a spot that isnt soft. They actually have a section (at petsmart) where you can be plastic plants specifically made for bettas (like plants that dont tear or rip fins)


----------



## TheBlueBettaFish (Jun 30, 2011)

As Neil said, Snails and Shrimp are just about the only things that can live with Bettas in a 5 gal. Sowwy, :-(


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Arashi Takamine
thanks, I'll take a look at them too :3 
I was going to try the teeny little dwarf frogs, but ofcourse then I found out contrary to what several people had told me that they don't like the same systems ^-^; so that pretty much went down the drain, ha >^< 

@Kytkattin
haha, I know that, no worries ><;;;
I'd definitely introduce them with something between them first to see how they both react to eachother, and I'd be ready to remove them immediately when I finally let them mix. not to mention loads of watching afterwards, I wouldn't just feed them to the shark haha 0^0
we don't have money for any more tanks right now, otherwise I would have :/ the only other tank I have is a ten or fifteen, and I need it for my fire belly, in addition to him already occupying it, and I'd be very hesitant to use anything I've used for my fire bellies for any other animal, especially with such a tiny time span in between, as they are toxic to other animals and could really hurt them XC 
sorry, I meant to say 78 I think >< the temp is set, but it's usually warmer than that, I haven't had the heater need to turn itself on in awhile ^-^ 
I also add in warmer water whenever I do changes. ^-^ 


@UglyMuffin777
oh thanks  
I don't remember ours having one of those... they seemed pretty low on stock though so maybe they just were out ^-^; I'll have to keep an eye out, especially when traveling ^-^ I love stopping into pet stores while traveling, they always have great stuff your town's doesn't x3;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

> it's hard not to look at the bettas though, haha ;-;"


 Yea, just last week I was visting my brothers up in Chicago, and there was this perfect little half moon there. He was practically saying "Please please help me out, look how cute I am, I can twirl and dance , and I wont even bother you. I will just stay in my little corner of your room!! See, see I will even flare for you now, just to show how cute I am." My heart broke and I BEGGED my one of my brothers (who hates animals I may add) to buy him. Of course he said no, but it was worth a try...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Aww:-( 

You could divide a 5g ...


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@UglyMuffin777
awwww, haha, I know exactly what you mean  at least he was an HM so I'm sure he found a home quick... but it definitely is SO hard XC I just have to remind myself what an awful trip back they'd have ;-; it still breaks your heart as you leave though ;-;

@Neil
that might be a good idea >^<
I'm always trying to figure out ways to divide my tanks to make space for more animals >.<; 
the other day my brother visited and we were playing Portal, and he was complaining about how stupidly they decided to divide up the two players' screens, and I seriously almost said, "Yeah, if they'd have just divided it vertically instead of horizontally, you totally could have had two 2.5's instead of this." because it resembled a divided five gallon >.<; //.slapped
I couldn't believe I'd just done that XD; 
I wonder what my betta would think of it, too.... I'm not sure how much space he'd have left to swim... but he surprised me choosing to make his first bubble nest in the QT tank instead of his big one... maybe he likes smaller spaces more than I thought.... 
and he actually does like trying to /squeeze/ through small spaces, so come to think, if I found a way to make it like a kindof jungle or maze, he might really enjoy that, I dunno >.<;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know.... mainly cause since he was so beautiful, some uneducated kid will prob. stick him in one of these "Betta Killers" :
http://www.thewallaquarium.com/images/wall%20mounted%20fish%20bowls/7seas-bubble-wall-fish-bowl.jpg

**sigh


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I think the betta was photoshop-ed in there.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@UglyMuffin777
maybe someone who knows a lot about bettas and goes to see them every chance like you do will get him too, though  
I actually really like those things, I think they're really cool and pretty to look at. ;-; 
i know how awful they are for the fish though, so ofcourse I'd never EVER actually use one. 
in addition to small spaces and less oxygen, as far as I've seen with my buddy anyway, most fish just don't like bubbles. I had to QT him once in an emergency, so I tried to put him in a vase JUST for a few hours till I could get the 2.5 tank, and as soon as I put him in he went insane. I waited for a few minutes to see if he'd settle in and was just upset about the move, but I ended up putting him back pretty fast because I could see the stress streak and I was scared he'd hurt himself. ;-;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea, I've got my finger crossed for that betta  and the bubbles thingy are cute and decorative, but they are way to small for a betta to live comfortably.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

I bet he'll do okay  

it is a real shame >.< is there ANY fish that actually likes those things if they're large enough? or are they just complete torture methods all around? >.<


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I dont think so.... Bettas probally can live in the smallest spaces possible for any fish  

I have an idea for your lonely fish (it may sound crazy, lol, but it works for my fish) let him watch a colorful video like so- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mm-GodCMqOY - from your ipod/computer/electronical device. Cosmo just stares and stares....... and stares


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@UglyMuffin777
ick D:
to the tv idea, haha, actually, I one of my friend's friends does that  
she has a tv he can see from his tank, and he loves to watch it  
I don't really have a tv small enough for that... but I might be able to burrow my brother's tiny laptop, or figure out something on my ipod or some other device. I hadn't though about them.  thanks for the idea :3
maybe I could get our old laptop, and make a playlist on windows media and put it on the visual, and set up the computer so it doesn't hibernate, that would be perfect!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

yup, cosmo absolutly loves it for some odd reason. I did'nt even think fish could see color, but i guess thats where i stand corrected, haha


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

haha, yup  
well if you think about it, male bettas are so bright and colorful to attract mates, so ^-^ 
it's really cool all the things you learn about the not-so-common animals when you decide to keep them as pets and really watch them  lots of people think fish and reptiles and amphibians don't have personalities and can't feel emotions, but I really have to beg to differ x3


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

sorry went to go see harry potter, so I havent been on  anyway- point well taken, i guess bettas do see color! And bettas may have tiny brains, but smart, tiny brains


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

definitely :3 
aww, haha, I saw it at midnight, it was well-done, but so sad >^< 
especially since it's the last one ;-; I have no idea what to do with myself now rofl, >^<


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know right! I wanted to go see it at midnight to, but like I said, I was in Chicago. My stinking brother wouldnt take me... He always cheats at the movies like he goes at 6:00 AM , watches a movie, hides in the bathroom , them sneaks out and goes to see another movie (without paying) and does that all day so he sees EVERY MOVIE for 7$. I wanted to do that with him cause it sounded sneaky and ninja-like, but he wouldn't cause he says he's a "bad influence" (which he is, of course, but so what?)


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

I grew up with HP. 97-2011,  now I'm bored, I like fantasy-in the real world-type books, I've gone through twilight like 3 times, HP many times, read the hunger games, gah!!! *hibernates till next decent series*


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Nice....... The Hunger Games series was pretty good, but the movie will probally be pretty graphic...


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

HP wasn't too graphic, good thing, I don't like graphic movies too much >.<


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

The only bad thing about it was that the screen was dark, to kinda give it an evil look, and my dad was constantly squinting at the screen and asking "whats going on?" Next time I'm going with friends even if it means I have to pay for the ticket myself, lol.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Neil- 
haha, ditto, when I was really little my mom read them to me for bedtime stories and when I was a little older I'd read them or listen to them on tape, 
we went to every midnight book release, 
saw every movie in theater, went to the midnight ones when we could... now that they're over I dunno what to think >^< 
corny as it sounds if you grew up with the books it really felt like you grew up with the characters themselves, stories and movies.... ;-;"
there will definitely be more good books, but I don't think there could ever be another Harry Potter.. I don't know how she managed it but they raised a whole generation, single-handedly in some cases, they have pretty big shoes to fill. >^< <3

@Ugly Muffin-
aww, haha, well he was looking out for you in a mildly twisted sense x3;;
I'm sure it was still great :3 
grown-up Malfroy was so awkward with his kid, I almost rolled :'3
and everyone cheered when Jenny's mom came to her defense rather angrily x3
it was all so great <3
except Snape's story ;-; that pretty much killed me. that was awful ;-; well done though. ;x;

@both >.<; //.sucks at multi-talking
I am excited about the Hunger Games. not in the same way, but I'm hoping. ^-^; I haven't gotten to read the book yet, or the series, obviously >.<; 
I heard they're good though... 
I have to confess I kinda hated Twilight... I think it had potential... I loved the first book.... I just don't like where it went ><; the whole love triangle and all the stupid teenage braindead stuff just kindof killed it for me ><; my friend's an in denial twihard though, haha ^-^
I was kindof nervous as far as The Hunger Games stand, since they did come along close to Twilight... I know the town it's being filmed in/near though and it's a pretty cool place, so I'm giving it hopes that it must be a pretty decent book ^-^; I got a paperback copy for seven dollars, so I'm psyched for that 


edit: @Ugly Muffin
rofl, I totally hear you there. my dad was off for the midnight one for the very first time, so he came with us. he's not really a HP fan though, and to boot he's really cranky and hates most things cheerful x3; 
so every time the fans started getting excited he'd get super pissed and start making snide remarks <T^T>" 
it was still worth it though


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

oops, one of the** x3;


----------



## Thunderloon (Feb 6, 2011)

*just to add in*

I feel its kinda important to point out that most neon tetra will grow to 1.5 inches and they don't like to live in groups under 8 in the shoal, so the minimum by regular standards for neon tetra and a betta would be a 14/15 gallon tank.

You can get away with having half and half neons and glow lights or mixing neons with cardinal tetra without problem. Emo lived with them for quite a while without any problem but Goat was in the same tank after I added some Green Fire tetra (mixed breed of Bloodfin) and they decided his fins were food. (technically true)

The ones I have had the best luck with are actually Pristella and Gold Pristella tetra. They do fine in groups of 4 and 5, end up about 2 inches in size and while they're a bit territorial they're also excellent darting swimmers and have very very small mouths for their size. They are, however, exceptionally sensitive to Nitrite and Ammonia levels.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

@inkrealm: When the books came out, I wasnt "12" years old like he was so to say, so I couldn't really "grow" up with Harry Potter. I still did somewhat in a weird way, cause you had me when I was in second grade trying to read the 4th book, while everyone else was playing tag. I kinda gave up, then started reading the series again 2-3 years later. My BFF's brother was actually 12 when the books came out so he can relate to Harry, other than that fact harry is magical, trying to defeat voldemort, and the "boy who lived". Like how the 1st movie is all cute and cuddley for younger audiences, and as it progresses Harry and his friends kinda grow up, so it intertains the same audience as they grow up.

Im not a movie critic, and Im not saying its bad for everyone else to read it just that I wish I grew up with it like you guys  And snapes story WAS so sad... AHHH, at least they didn't include from the book when he said to lily : "I thought we were going to be friends forever.." That would've done me in...

Nice.. your dad sounds like my bff's dad.... "Is dumbledork suppossed to be a good guy?" And of course he said it (really loud) in the middle of a silent, dramatic part(we went to see the 6th one). ***sigh, so embarrased...


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Thunderloon
ah, thankyou :3 
I'll definitely take those mixes into account if I manage to get a larger tank ^-^ 

@Ugly Muffin
nah, I wasn't his exact age. I never thought about that though; 
maybe because I hung out with my brother and his friends more than kids my age, and he and they were pretty close to Harry's age, so ^-^; 
I agree on the movie thing, like Toy Story, they timed the movie releases really well. 
ofcourse unlike Toy Story, they pretty much had one movie every year for every year of the characters' and the kids' lives, so it was more so ^-^; 
I was also really happy that they managed to keep mostly the same actors, especially the three main kids... I bet the actors for them are really lost too >^<
and the first compared to the last definitely was a huge difference, particularly in darkness ^-^;

ohgeeze ;x; </3
lol, I think I was already bawling like a baby. it reminded me of someone though so it was already worse haha >< if they'd added that part I definitely would have lost it >^< and the part where she died and he found her was awful.... I guess it kindof had a semi-happy ending though... his Patronus took the shape of her right after she died, so for hopeless people like me we could argue that she may have ended up with him in the end even if not in person x3; //.shot
it was super disappointing to find out James was really just a big bully, too >.<;

Dumbledork >-<; 
good old parents, never fail haha XC


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

To bad they didn't manage to keep the same dumble"dork". Dumbledork number 1 died of Lympomia two and a half weeks before the American premiere of Harry Potter and the Chamber of Secrets, and was ultimately replaced. And there was another death of another hp cast member who was stabbed as he was protecting his brother. Cant remember who he played >.<

And if they would've replaced daniel radcliff or someone like they replaced megan fox in transformers, that would have just been sad.

And James just pisses me off. Why would someone marry him? Lily would have been wayyyy better off with snape, even if he does need some shampoo.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol, James + Lily= Harry.

James: knack for getting trouble, male
Lily: kind heart, eyes

Thats what got transferred into Harry.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Trying to imagine Harry as a female and Ginny as a male  hee hee


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Ugly Muffin 
yeah, I did remember that, 
that was definitely sad... but they and the actor they chose did well in filling his shoes, I thought... still sad ofcourse, no intention of dulling that down, ;^;
I didn't hear about the other death though, that's sweet, but really awful....

definitely if they'd have had to replace any of the those three, I think that would have ruined it. movies are never the same when you do things like that.

@Neil @Ugly Muffin
yeahyeah I know, no James = no Harry >.> still lame though, Snape deserved her so much more, and from what I saw, attacks due to wounded emotions aside, was a better guy in general, and cared for her much more x-x 
I also didn't get that part, :/ Lilly was supposed to be really kind hearted, yet she ended up marrying the bully? doesn't that seem backwards? >.<; I mean I get that Snape pretty much slapped her across the face with the mud blood thing... but still, besides that she knew him well enough to know he was just upset, and he probably wouldn't have been so darn hurt if she had just stood up for him in the first place instead of scooting off with James's group.

@Ugly Muffin [ Second Post ]- 
.... wait ..... what?! XD;;
I /think/ I see where you got the train of thought from, but still, rofl. ^-^;




----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

foo. another thing totally off-topic from the off-topic's subject x3
I was bummed Tonks died, and Remus ofcourse. she and Luna were always my favorite female characters though. I was glad they at least didn't kill off the latter >^< 
mildly back towards the topic, I lost some fan for Sirius when I found out he was in the bullying group as well, <T^T> he grew up to be a decent guy, I think ><; but I guess it's some of the meeting-your-favorite-person-only-to-discover-they're-a-huge-egotistic-jerk syndrome type thing x3 

Dumbledore also seemed a little harsh in Snape's memory referencing to Harry... I couldn't quite figure if he meant it or was just trying to push Snape's buttons....


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cause Neil D said : James: knack for getting in trouble, MALE!
MUHAHAHAHA

And yes, tonks was pretty awesome, her and her pink hair and what not :'(
And when Fred died, that just pretty much blows. Imagine having a twin that you were so close to onlu to pass away at such a terrible time.. The weasleys were so close, that would've totally been the breaking time for them. But it was still funny when molly said to bellatrix "Not my daughter you B****!" Lol she really showed her


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Ugly Muffin
that;s kindof what I figured, it was just kindof amusing x3;

indeed ;-;
that part was really tough too, right before it when it showed them pretty much going into the fight together, and then ofcourse, only one made it back out.... bad enough for it to be a sibling, I imagine losing a twin would be almost like losing yourself if you'd stayed close all your lives though... 
and they were/are a pretty close-knit family, I always liked them  
but ofcourse true to the constant rolemodel characters, they stuck together and insteadof going into emotional breakdown, Mrs.Weasley killed :3
the entire theater exploded when she got to that part, rofl  

I totally just realized you have flying marshmellows in your signature x3


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Poor George..... :'( ...... Can't imagine losing a peice of myself

Yup, the marshmellows cause my brothers dog is allergic to almost everything 'cept marshmellows


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

>^<


rofl, really? what breed is s/he? that's so weird XD XD;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

He's a German Shepherd. They have to pay 90$ for the special dog food, normal kind is only 30$. Bad news: He is CONSTANTLY stealing (and eating) things of the table (ex, napkins, towels, sandwhichs, plates, meat, cups, eggs, bread, waffles, ect.) which gives him almost instant diarrea and stomach cramps. Good news: My brother is a vet, so he can handle it


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

geeze, he sounds like a mess.... did they get him as a pup or is he adopted? that'd be a surprise, lol x3; my pup's allergic to her original dog food, but she was fine with the next up for sensitive, so thankfully I think are solution was still pretty good ^-^; he's a lucky unlucky boy haha x3;
good thing he managed to get matched up with a vet ;3;


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha sorry inkrealm, we hijacked the thread


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yea, they cant even like him outside without someone to watch him, cause he eats the grass (which he is allergic to). And they got him as a pup :/ poor guy. My brother has to pick him up and rub his hands down his rib cage after he eats, just to get the food sliding through.


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Neil
foo, no worries, I participated anyway :'3 

@Ugly Muffin
dawww, poor thing.... lucky he managed to get picked by them though, imagine if he had gone home with someone else D:


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Know what I just noticed? The ad on the screen says " pick your favorite harry potter character" their on to us!!!! Run!!!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Rofl


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'd bet if we started disscusing "crayons" their would be an ad stating "buy crayola art supplies" Pfff... Such stalkers.


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Duh. The forum is being a stalker


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

hmmmm.... **hides


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

the whole interweb is stalking you, it's a conspiracy set up by the cabbage. you should totally know that. 0^0


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Cabbage? Well, I think the platypus that's controlling me and the Cabbage are conspiring, to rain MONKEY FEATHERS!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cabbage.... Oh the horror!!!!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Neil
fff, but what if I decide I like monkeyfeathers? I here they make excellent stuffing and party-favors. #w#

@UglyMuffin
YES. we need vampirebats. D8 
but not the kinda that sparkle @[email protected] they can't stand cabbage and they'd be utterly useless.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

MUHAHAHAHA jk, lol


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ohcheezeandcrackers my eyes! D| -shields them- poservampireburns 0^0 rofl, I'm not quite sure how to react to this ;w; whyyyyy? -asplodes-


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

rofl


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Is it sad that I've read the twilight series? I'm a dude 100%. *double checks* I AM A DUDE! *awkward silence*


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

XD;;; -covers eyes- ff. well now that that's been established x3; -falls over- 
I totally know guy- um. well I've heard of guy- 
er... well I'm not very social so I'm not a good judge >w< -pleads the fifth-
I'm sure there are guys who like Twilight... x3;; 
I mean it had a decent concept if you got rid of the junky bits... there are stranger things you could like x3; as long as you don't have pictures of Edward Cullen and Jacob Black on your walls I'd say you're probably safe x3

like I said, I'll give you it did start as a good concept, and despite all the trashing she gets for her writing skills I really liked them if I remember right, so I mean, it's not that bad. ^-^ I think I used to know a guy who liked Twilight >.<; though he may have just been saying that to get a girl to like him x3;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Ahh, there is a guy in my class who's read it, so you are not alone!! I've read it to, but I just have to say that Edward is unforchantly a freak, and bella is a nutcase, so in a weird way they belong with each other. And everyone can hear Bella's heart beat.. If I heard someones heart beat in a room I would probally say "Holy c***, what is wrong with you, please go see a doctor."


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@uglymuffin
seriously on the heartbeat thing XD; 
Edward's a pedo x3; 
and come to think of it so is Jacob because he imprints on Bella's baby, seriously what the spazz DX


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Lol ----
Edward: I've been here every night, watching you sleep.
Bella: Oh Edward... Thats so romantic!!

Stalkers are not romantic!! They're creepy! *CALL THE COPS!!!!*


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

UglyMuffin777 said:


> Lol ----
> Edward: I've been here every night, watching you sleep.
> Bella: Oh Edward... Thats so romantic!!
> 
> Stalkers are not romantic!! They're creepy! *CALL THE COPS!!!!*


rofl <3


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Im suprised they don't have a Twilight ad by now!!!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

they're sleeping... I've gave them artichokes. SHHHH .3.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

ohhhhh, i get it, it get it REAL good


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

-nods- x3


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

How funny, we started off with "would neon tetras make good company for my betta" and now.... asparagous..... dum dum dum dummmmmm


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

er- they're uh... similar in color? 83 
I love when boards get off-topic, it's always fun to compare the end to the beginning and then all in between to see how you got from one place to another, x3


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I know right! And I've yet to see a green neon, just saying  Nice try!!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@UglyMuffin
doah? I thought I saw one x3;; -flails- well.. asparagus could be... yellow.... ish.... ur... ;w; I thought they had green neons though, are you sure? x3;
oh wait. no, I never even meant neon, I think I meant cardinal XD;;; -majorly slapped- I'm so dumb ^-^;;

though in my defense. I think this guy looks decently like asparagus .w. with imagination use >3>
not cardinal either, fff. I have no idea which tetra I had in mind. XD;


here is a very green tetra 0-o I'm thinking this might be animal abuse though, no idea what it is >.<;


last edit: 
I was totally thinking about glofish ^-^;;; 
I'm not sure if anyone's tried those with bettas >.<


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think asparagous MIGHT be yellow, only when its dying, though.

And that was a scarily green tetra/glowfish/fish-thing, and so I guess I stand corrected!


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Is that how you spell asparagus ? Actually my iPad's autocorrect said it's spelt : asparagus


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I dunno XD


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

there is indeed no 'o' x3;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Oh no! How could I have possibly asparag"o"us wrong? What a treturous deed I stowed upon myself!!! **screams


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

o^o 
UGLYMUFFIN. you have brought shame to your family 0^0
( and technically speaking, isn't it bestowed? >3<" )


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Bestowed, stowed.... >_> asparagus's. Asparagus. Dang now I can't spell anything incorrectly because of spell check! Curse you spell check!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

I can hear its evil laughter. ;3;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

:'( **sobs


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

0^0 -offers sheep- 0^0


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Hmpf, it see I am not welcome in this evil "asparagus spelling" world. **leaves for neverneverland to join Peter Pan to be welcomed by all. 

Spell check will never laugh at me. EVER. Ha. Ha Ha. Muhahaha. **chuckles darkly like Edward Cullen (I've actually never heard someone chuckle darkly, what is it to chuckle darkly??)


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

butbut, I gave you a sheep...... 0^0 -sniffs- 
I think it's similar to laughing evil-ly. .3. except maybe a little more chuckle-y. ouo and a little more gloom and doomy. .3.


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Sheep!! B-but I like sheep!!! No worries!!! **chuckle chuckle. Chuckle is a funny word. Chuckle chuckle chuckle chuckle. I've written it so many times now it doesn't even look like a word XD


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

HUR. #W#
sheep make the world go around~ ^u^
I'm kindof amused this board is still going x3 
chucklechucklechucklechucklechucklechucklechuckle. it looks funny ^0^ shoebuckle 8D 
chuckle really doesn't look like a word x3;
and come to think of it, what's up with it anyway? 0^0 the only thing remotely close to it is chuck isn't it? >^< that's not very nice, who would laugh at that? D|
it is kinda funto chuck things though.... o^o -guilty-


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

You heve problems * chuckles*


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Neil- YOUR PINKY TOES HAVE PROBLEMS. O:< 
-fumes over-defensively- #W#

also it kindof looks like you have a baby bird in your picture x3;


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

My pinkie toes are fine. Your...gallbladder has probs!!

Haha it's my CT max, lol


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Gallbladder? Pinkie toes? Hm hm....I go away for about 1/2 a min. and this evil rage of terror starts while im gone **gasps


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Neil
naw, to the right of him x3; 
I think it's a rock >-^;;

that's exactly what a person with pinkietoe problems would say though, trying to divert attention and whatnot >^>. there is nothing wrong with me 0^0 and your splean is backwards XC
AND I DO MEAN SPLEAN, NOT SPLEEN. DX

@UglyMuffin
fffff, join us..... 83


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

:O How dare you misspell 0^0 **scoffs


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ff. nonsense. I put the proper spelling thur too, so it doesn't count. x3 
besides you're one to talk @[email protected]


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Moving on... Oh I see the bird!!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

OOHHH yea me too, haha


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Lol it's just a 3 way convo between us and _occasionally_ some other guy I'm too lazy to go back one page to find out...


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@UglyMuffin
o^o -gives cookiecake- o^o; no need to be glumpy o^o;;

@[email protected]
YES. I knew I couldn't be THAT crazy 8D

@Neil
whowhatwhenwherewhyhuh? >.< 
I count three, are you seeing dead people? o^o


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

CookieCake WHOOP XD Yea... Yea.. yea............

Ahh how off topic this thread is getting  and its crazy we are still replying


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@UglyMuffin
YES 8D 

rofl, I know right? x3; do they have mods that will eat us or something? x3;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I hope not !!!!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

that would be awkward ^-^;;


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

There was some one else...hmmm....

Edit: oh I was wrong, the last person who posted that wasn't us was Thunderloon, and I just read page 7, funny!


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

@Neil
fu, I though I'd lost mind minder there for a second x3 

rofl, we're all such fails ^-^

your name looks like it's crying in the lasted edited memo x3;


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

aww poor name... so sad


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

ikr D|


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

* rolls eyes* WOW you guys are weird, and that's coming from me!


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

Haha


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

fu. what do boys know x3 
anyway normal is overrated and boring :3


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

**nods


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

inkrealm said:


> @UglyMuffin
> YES 8D
> 
> rofl, I know right? x3; do they have mods that will eat us or something? x3;



They and the rest of us might if this thread turns into too much chat and not enough answering...

Its bad enough its not in the right forum section (Compatibility)...dont just chat, there's a forum for that :c


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

it's not like it started with chatting x3; 
anyway where else would you put comparability? ><

edit: 
when did we get a forum for compatibility? 0-o


----------



## UglyMuffin777 (Jul 21, 2011)

I agree with pewpewpew, this IS in the wrong section, so I guess we should stop


----------



## Neil D (Apr 10, 2011)

Wanna move to a different thread? Like "Bored? chat here!"


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

we could x3 
I just think it's epic I never noticed the tankmates board, ^-^; I could've sworn I checked all of them :'3"
we can definitely move it :3 my post on a forum is generally the kiss of death though so I'm not sure I should make it ^-^;;

or if anyone knows an existing chat board for that matter :3


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

Like neil said, go into the lounge for totally non-related stuff or into the "chat" for betta related stuff that doesnt quite fit anywhere else.

Its not a big issue, but people post lots of questions onto this board, and its not good to knock them down with chatting :CCC


----------



## inkrealm (May 15, 2011)

Haha, no, I wouldn't post a thread in here to chat, I know that >.< 
I just wasn't expecting it to get off topic so I didn't really think about it, lol


----------



## PewPewPew (Nov 26, 2010)

I know, its nbd.


----------

